# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metronkuljettajia irtisanoutuu lähes samaa tahtia kuin uusia valmistuu  HSL pyytää anteeksi metro*l

## deepthroat

Eipä taida kauheammin anteeksipyynnöt auttaa  metroliikenteen ongelmissa. Kuljettajien mukaan ongelmavyyhdin aikaansaajana on ollut ammattitaidoton liikenteensuunnittelu ja työnjohto.

----------


## toson

Liikennejohto ja suunnittelijat pitäisi siis vaihtaa.......Lopputilit huonoille pomoille!

----------


## petteri

> Eipä taida kauheammin anteeksipyynnöt auttaa  metroliikenteen ongelmissa. Kuljettajien mukaan ongelmavyyhdin aikaansaajana on ollut ammattitaidoton liikenteensuunnittelu ja työnjohto.


Epäilisin ennemminkin ongelman syynä olevan vääränlaisten henkilöiden valinta koulutuksiin ja se että koulutettaville on annettu liian ruusuinen kuva työstä.

Metrojunankuljettajan homma on yksinkertainen, yksinäinen, aikataulupaineinen ja äärimmäisen toistuva tehtävä, jossa omaan työhön ei ole juuri mahdollista vaikuttaa. Ura ei myöskään yleensä kehity, vaan metroa ajetaan kunnes automaatti korvaa tai itse etsii uuden uran. Tälläiseen työhön pitää valita ihmisiä, jotka viihtyvät tuollaisessa tehtävässä. Liian fiksuja ei kannata valita eikä myöskään kovin sosiaalisia tai vaihtelunhaluisia. Luotettavuus, riittävä tarkkuus ja kyky noudattaa ohjeita ja määräyksiä ovat kuitenkin olennaisia ominaisuuksia.

Väärien ihmisten valinta koulutettaviksi johtaa suureen vaihtuvuuteen ja huonoon työtyytyväisyyteen. Nyt liian moni ilmeisesti kysyy itseltään ensimmäisen työviikon jälkeen, haluanko katsella tässä ohjaamossa yksin metrotunnelin seiniä vuosia tai vuosikymmeniä, kunnes työni väistämättä automatisoidaan, vastaa kysymykseen en, kipuilee ja vaihtaa alaa.

----------


## junabongari

Lyhyiden metrolaitureiden avulla saatiin junia lyhennettyä niin, että kuljettajien tarve on kasvanut 60%.

Jos kuljettajien määrää halutaan vähentää, niin lyhyiden laitureiden pidennys täysimittaiseksi on siihen paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## Minä vain

> Epäilisin ennemminkin ongelman syynä olevan vääränlaisten henkilöiden valinta koulutuksiin ja se että koulutettaville on annettu liian ruusuinen kuva työstä.
> 
> Metrojunankuljettajan homma on yksinkertainen, yksinäinen, aikataulupaineinen ja äärimmäisen toistuva tehtävä, jossa omaan työhön ei ole juuri mahdollista vaikuttaa. Ura ei myöskään yleensä kehity, vaan metroa ajetaan kunnes automaatti korvaa tai itse etsii uuden uran. Tälläiseen työhön pitää valita ihmisiä, jotka viihtyvät tuollaisessa tehtävässä. Liian fiksuja ei kannata valita eikä myöskään kovin sosiaalisia tai vaihtelunhaluisia. Luotettavuus, riittävä tarkkuus ja kyky noudattaa ohjeita ja määräyksiä ovat kuitenkin olennaisia ominaisuuksia.
> 
> Väärien ihmisten valinta koulutettaviksi johtaa suureen vaihtuvuuteen ja huonoon työtyytyväisyyteen. Nyt liian moni ilmeisesti kysyy itseltään ensimmäisen työviikon jälkeen, haluanko katsella tässä ohjaamossa yksin metrotunnelin seiniä vuosia tai vuosikymmeniä, kunnes työni väistämättä automatisoidaan, vastaa kysymykseen en, kipuilee ja vaihtaa alaa.


Oletko varma, ettet projisoi ominaisuuksiasi metronkuljettajiin? Muissa yksinkertaisissa ammateissa työskentelevät ihmiset vaikuttaa noin keskimäärin viihtyvän hyvin, ja itse asiassa työmarkkinoilla ongelmana on se, että alhaisen älykkyyden omaaville ei ole tarpeeksi työpaikkoja.

----------


## petteri

> Muissa yksinkertaisissa ammateissa työskentelevät ihmiset vaikuttaa noin keskimäärin viihtyvän hyvin, ja itse asiassa työmarkkinoilla ongelmana on se, että alhaisen älykkyyden omaaville ei ole tarpeeksi työpaikkoja.


Se tässä onkin niin outoa, 50% vaihtuvuus heti alussa on valtavan korkea, 20% olisi ymmärrettävämpi. Kyllähän metron kuljettajan hommiin pitäisi löytyä tuossa ammatissa viihtyviä koulutettavia nykyistä paremmalla prosentilla. Siitä tulee epäilys, että tehtävään valitaan vääriä ihmisiä ja työnkuva sekä työntekijän odotukset eivät sitten kohtaa.

----------


## tkp

> Se tässä onkin niin outoa, 50% vaihtuvuus heti alussa on valtavan korkea, 20% olisi ymmärrettävämpi. Kyllähän metron kuljettajan hommiin pitäisi löytyä tuossa ammatissa viihtyviä koulutettavia nykyistä paremmalla prosentilla. Siitä tulee epäilys, että tehtävään valitaan vääriä ihmisiä ja työnkuva sekä työntekijän odotukset eivät sitten kohtaa.


Ennenvanhaan niin metro- kuin raitiovaunukuljettajan työ oli haluttu, kursseille oli paljon enemmän halukkaita kun mitä paikkoja. Lieneekö viimeaikaiset uudistukset ja länsimetron tuomat muutokset vaikuttaneet alaan niin että kursseille ei enää ole tarpeeksi halukkaita, vaan käytännössä otetaan kaikki jotka vaan on hakemuksen laittanut. Jotka ei sitten löydäkään kuljettajan työstä omaa alaansa.

----------


## petteri

Uskoisin, että kuljettajaksi on yhä paljon halukkaita.

Voi kuitenkin olla, että henkilöt jotka osaavat kirjoittaa hyviä kirjallisia hakemuksia tai pärjäävät parhaiten haastattelussa eivät ehkä viihdy hommassa pitkään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Millaiset luontaisedut metronkuljettajilla on? Onko seutulipun lisäksi (jota ei pysty hyödyntämään jos menossa ekaan työvuoroon tai tulossa vikasta) esim työsuhde-asuntoja, ja jos on niin minkälaisia? Asuntoedun kuvittelisi olevan aika hyvä kannustin pk-seudulla. 
On ollut puhetta myös että liikennöinti kilpailutettaisiin joskus ja sellaisissa tapauksissa tulisi melko varmasti muutoksia työehtoihin ja luontaisetuihin. Onko tutkittu voiko tämä olla syy ettei työtä metronkuljettajana arvosteta yhtä paljon kuin ennen?

t. Rainer

----------


## Salomaa

Jos kerran isolla rahalla rakennetaan metro, niin miksei sitten samantien rakenneta kunnollisia sosiaalitiloja kuljettajille pääteasemalle. Kyllä WC:ssä pitää päästä käymään metrojunan välittömässä läheisyydessä, varsinkin jos aikataulut laaditaan tiukaksi.

----------


## Jusa

Kuinkahan tuolla Tukholmassa Hongkongilainen liikennöitsijä on onnistunut samaan työvoimaa?
Taitaa olla suurin osa kuljettajista maahanmuuttaja taustaisia!
Kielitaito pitää kuitenkin olla hallussa, pitäähän heidän tulla asemilla ulos laiturille kuuluttamaan ja tarkistamaan ovien sulkeutumiset.

----------


## EVhki

> Jos kerran isolla rahalla rakennetaan metro, niin miksei sitten samantien rakenneta kunnollisia sosiaalitiloja kuljettajille pääteasemalle. Kyllä WC:ssä pitää päästä käymään metrojunan välittömässä läheisyydessä, varsinkin jos aikataulut laaditaan tiukaksi.


Eikös tuota ole yritetty selitellä sillä, että länsimetro suunniteltiin automaattimetroksi?

----------


## Minä vain

> Uskoisin, että kuljettajaksi on yhä paljon halukkaita.
> 
> Voi kuitenkin olla, että henkilöt jotka osaavat kirjoittaa hyviä kirjallisia hakemuksia tai pärjäävät parhaiten haastattelussa eivät ehkä viihdy hommassa pitkään.


Mutta koska näin ei ole muissa yksinkertaisissa ammateissa eikä ole ollut aiemmin tässäkään ammatissa, on ilmeistä ettei tästä nyt ole kyse vaan jokin työolosuhteissa on pielessä.

----------

